# first dart frog viv, 18x18x24 exo terra... need input



## gaxmode (Nov 23, 2011)

Just some pics.

Applied the gs and set the driftwood in place, holding it still with blue painting tape.










Closer









This will be the basic shape









Those are two black film canisters. I have a piece of PVC in the back right behind the gs so I can stick tubing down there to'syphon out water.

I will be adding some vines to the left back wall around the drift wood to give it that "root" look.

Hopefully tomorrow I can silicone the eco earth onto the background.


So far I have a few tillandsias, wandering Jew clipping, a fern (I believe), columnea carnival clipping, 2 gallons abg mix with clay, 2 springtail cultures, two coco huts, mistking system, 2 6500k cfl.

I want to order some bromeliads, leaf litter and some moss from NEHerp.

What plant would look good in that centerpiece pot?

Any advice, recommendations? Thanks


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think that you should sculpt the backround. It would look much prettier. 
What do you have for litting ?
I don't think you should put so many plants in that size tank. 
Some ficus or pothos climbing on the sides, a few noeregolias, one or two ferns. 
To have a natural tank, don't forget that in the nature, you find plants in "pacts" so the best is to just stick with a few species.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

The pot is or looks to be too close to the hood where the light will be. Burning the plant could be an issue with larger specimans. Most orchid's spikes will be way too tall where the pot is mounted. 

But position is all irrevelant until you tell us your lighting system.


----------



## gaxmode (Nov 23, 2011)

For the pot I was thinking of putting a vine like plant in there that would "hang" as opposed to stick up towards the hood. I have the dual exo terra light canopy, two 26w x 6500k cfls.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Ohhh! A vining plant would look very cool I bet! Believe it or not I haven't used the Exo Terra fixtures. lol But your light is the correct spectrum. Plants are a good indicator on how strong or dull the lighting is. For example, in my 24x18x18 Exo, I killed Java Moss LOL! Well at least I know I have intense light or close to it. xD


----------



## gaxmode (Nov 23, 2011)

Moss murderer!! Lol... yea I'm thinking about putting columnea carnival in the pot since it needs a lot of light. I'm not too sure if I'm going to put the wondering Jew in there though. My "fern" is actually a Selaginell. I'll probably take some clippings and just place them on top of the substrate in one of the rear corners. I have a few tillandias that I will attach to the drift wood. Hopefully the selaginell will spread across the terrarium floor and maybe some up the background.

Does this sound good?

Picked up a piece of 18x24 lexan for the top and a tile/glass 3/8" drill bit. Does anyone know if 3/8 is the size for the mistking nozzles?


----------

